# What's the main differneces between beef and pork salami?



## abefroman (Mar 12, 2005)

What's the main differneces between beef and pork salami?

I heard salt was more abundant in the pork, is that true and are there any other main differneces?

TIA


----------



## chefedb (Apr 3, 2010)

Pork is usually used in italian style  salamis, and sausage preps.,it is more fatty and more tasty . Beef is normally drier and can be made kosher.


----------



## margcata (Sep 18, 2011)

Hi Gents,

In the Madrid Capital, it seems it has been becoming increasingly popular, are Boar Sausage and Boar Salami ... Another very popular cold cut deli meat are various Venison breeds, Elk for example.   

In responding to above theme, Italians usually use pork for their cold cut deli meats as well as Spaniards do and The Portuguese and The French.

However, Veal or Beef Salami as well as Turkey Salami, have become very popular amongst those who follow dietary laws, religious people who do not eat Pork Products and / or are watching cholesterol and counting fat grams.   

Happy Holidays,

Margcata.


----------



## chefedb (Apr 3, 2010)

Those who follow dietary law cannot eat just beef salami. It must come from an appoved (if you are talking Jewish  customers ) Kosher source and be processed =in a Kosher facility with a Rabbi in attendance, and once in a market can't be sliced on same machine as non kosher goods. So its a bit more then just being beef products


----------



## kyheirloomer (Feb 1, 2007)

Well, Abe, the _main _difference is that one is made from a cow, and the other made from a pig. /img/vbsmilies/smilies/rolleyes.gif

Sorry. But with an opening like that......

Anyway, there are distinct taste and textural differences. I'd say that the primary one is sausages made with beef tend to be drier and harder. Most salami, per se, is made with a combinaton of the two.

I'm not aware of any general rule that calls for more salt with pork over beef. Where did you hear that? Based on all of my references, there is no significant difference at all. Here, for instance, are some comparative meat-to-salt figures:

Kosher Salami: 5 lbs beef chuck, 4 tbls salt.

Calabrese Salami: 5 lbs pork butt, 4 tbls salt

Hard Salami: 2 lbs beef chuck, 3 lbs pork butt, 5 tbls salt

Genoa Salami: 2 1/2 lbs beef chuck, 2 1/2 lbs pork butt, 4 tbls salt

Essentially, the differences in dry sausages stem from the kinds of meat(s) used (and their proportions), the ratio of lean to fat, how it was ground, and the herbsl, spices, and other flavorings added.


----------

